# Fuel volume regulator control circuit low P0003



## vincitello (May 17, 2011)

Hello, I have a 2003 Subaru outback and recently the check engine light came on. I am getting a P0003 Fuel Volume Regulator Control Circuit Low code. How serious is this and will my car die out on me from this issue?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi vincitello

Fuel regulator controls the amount of fuel pressure going to the injectors. Over pressure will flood the engine under pressure will stall it.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Hvae you changed the fuel filter lately?
This could cause this issue.


----------

